# gang of ap7 robbers arrested



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

hi all,spotted an article on a spanish website stating that a gang have been arrested for robberies on the ap7 route.
http://www.thinkspain.com/news-spain/20038/highway-gang-targeted-foreign-tourists-on-ap-7

hope the link works, not very computer savvy !!
peter.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

jacknjill said:


> hi all,spotted an article on a spanish website stating that a gang have been arrested for robberies on the ap7 route.
> http://www.thinkspain.com/news-spain/20038/highway-gang-targeted-foreign-tourists-on-ap-7
> 
> hope the link works, not very computer savvy !!
> peter.


 - Link perfect


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Very interesting. So we'll all be safe now? :?:


----------

